# Tactics vs Tyranids and Space Wolves...



## Paksos (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi I'm new to 40k but have been playing FB for a few years now. I started collecting 40k with a couple of mates a couple of months ago. They play Tyranids and Space Wolves while I've gone for Eldar. 

My question is, what kind of tactics do we use to defeat these armies? What should I buy? What should I be wary of? 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

I should note as well that I personally don't like using special characters so Eldrad and Yriel aren't going to appear in my lists! 

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Mindshred (Dec 3, 2010)

I've only played against Eldar a few times, but the farseer upgrade that makes enemy psychics across the board test on 3d6 is really annoying for my tyranids. 

I remember Banshees tearing through my gaunts left and right, and snipers causing havok with my Monstrous Creatures.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I wouldn't go for psycher spam tyranids naturally have an ability to disrupt psychic powers how about flamers big blast templates small blast templates and flamers?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Striking Scorpions will make a mess of units of gaunts, A Farseer will screw with any psychic Zoans, or Tyrants, and Snipers might not be a bad bet against MCs. Also, when playing tyranids, a good thing to remember is the synapse rule, so aim to kill the synapse creatures!


----------



## Mindshred (Dec 3, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> I wouldn't go for psycher spam tyranids naturally have an ability to disrupt psychic powers how about flamers big blast templates small blast templates and flamers?


Farseers are more or less immune to the Shadow, because of the Eldar FAQ:

Q. How do the Runes of Witnessing work when facing
a Hive Tyrant with Shadow in the Warp?
A. The Runes neutralize the effect of the Shadow in the
Warp for that Farseer, so the Farseer will take Psychic
tests using 2D6, as normal. 


But yeah...templates are always good against nids.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Warlocks can really screw with Gaunt Hordes, Pathfinders/Rangers are good on MC's.

I just use my normal list but instead of giving BLs to the Serpents give 'em Cannons


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are to tailor your list to win vs your friends,look forward to loose with that army against certain other armies 

In general, what work for eldar is:

Doom farseer with runes of warding (spear if you have leftover points)
Bare bone Autarch with a fusion gun (purely for the reserve control)

5 man Fire dragon squads (you should always bring at the wery least 2 squads, bye bye heavy tanks /monstrous creatures)

5 man dire avenger squads (cheap scoring, never gets out if not necessary)

Mount everything in in wave serpents (bright lance or scatter laser turret, and underslung shuricen cannon)

Vypers (scatter laser + shuricen cannon)

Fire prisms or war walkers

In other words, spam grav tanks and str 6 weaponry 


The likes of banshees and scorpions is a bad idea (sadly), because they aren't really that amazing in combat, and they need the support of doom, and they need to get the assault. They are also expensive, and especially banshees dies like b***es to any kind of ap4 weaponry (heavy flamer.....)


----------

